# Buckboard Bacon Done W/ QVIEW



## meateater (Jun 24, 2010)

Folks, if you havent tried this I highly suggest it if you like bacon or ham. I was a little nervous at first but now I'll be making this all the time. First off I had to track down some pork butts that weren't enhanced. I finally went to a carniceria, a mexican meat market and found some and they were priced right on. Once on the chopping block I used my Rapala Fillet Knife to work out the bone, yes a dirty old tackle box fillet knife, well scrubbed at least. If you don't fish I still would have one in the kitchen, best investment you can make. Once I got that bone out I coated them with Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure following the instructions to the letter, except flipping it every day for the 10 days not just after five days like the instructions. I weighed the meat after digging out the bones and went by the formula. The only thing I did different was I dusted the meat with CBB. After the 10 day torture test I washed the meat with cold water very well and soaked in cold water for 1.5 hours. I then did the salt test. Perfect was the outcome. Now onto the smoker with a hunk of hickory and a kiss of mesquite, my favorite combo as of late.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2010)

It looks outstanding


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful !!!!!

Ha-Ha-Ha---Now you're hooked!

That's all it took?

A big chunk of Hickory, A little chunk of Mesquite, and ONE High Life???

Thanks for showing some nice BBB,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jun 24, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!!!!
> 
> Ha-Ha-Ha---Now you're hooked!
> 
> ...


Oh there was a few High Life's! The cooks gotta keep hydrated.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 24, 2010)

look great, you know my to smoke list is getting as long as my other to do list


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 24, 2010)

What a great looking bacon - I have done a bunch of bellies and have another one to pick up tomorrow but I really need to give this a try - gotta see if I can find the unenhanced pork around here


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 25, 2010)

Wish I had some to fry up......


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nothin like homemade bacon!  It beats that stuff in the store so bad there ain't even a score card fer it!

Nice work!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2010)

Freeking Great!

Another Guy Hooked On BBB!!!!!

We just had BBBLT Sandwiches and they're awesome.

You won't go back to store bought bacon again.

Todd


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 27, 2010)

oh man that makes me want to try that stuff, does it really taste like bacon? you pan fry it like reg bacon? need pics of the crispy goodness lol


----------



## meateater (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a little more like ham but it rocks. I had a plate of this and eggs this morning and was ready for a second plateful.


----------



## duffman (Jul 16, 2010)

How long dose it have to cook in the smoker? Where would I get a pork belly at? I am assuming the local wal-mart doesn't carry that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

DUFFMAN said:


> How long dose it have to cook in the smoker? Where would I get a pork belly at? I am assuming the local wal-mart doesn't carry that.


You can get pork butts almost anywhere (grocery stores), but most people have to get a butcher shop to get you a belly.

Nice job meateater----Hmmm, I think I already told you that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## hdsmoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Someone needs to make a BBB Wiki...i want to try it.  Whats the Temps...grate and IT?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 16, 2010)

Props to you.  I can just taste a big blt with some maters from the garden on sourdough.  Dang, guess I'm going to have to go to lunch now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 16, 2010)

Now that's some good looking bacon you have there. You can't get enough Qview of some homemade bacon either. I'm calling for a round of BLT's for the house.!!!!!!!


----------

